# Can't Wait



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Can't Wait*














View in iTunesView in AndroidPrice: FREECategory: MedicalUpdated: Nov 10, 2010Current Version: 1.21.2 (iOS 4.0 Tested)Size: 1.1 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: digital lunch© 2010 digitiallunchRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch and iPad. Requires iOS 3.1 or later.*Description*With Can't Wait iPhone application you can easily find a Bathroom in Canada. Provided by Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of Canada, this application includes features to locate Bathrooms on a map or in a list, find the nearest bathroom, and identify the features of each Bathroom. Bathrooms are displayed as open or closed based on your current time, and if you have GPS services, you can see Bathrooms in relations to your current location.The Can't Wait social network features allow you to add bathroom locations which you can then keep private to yourself, share with friends, or make available to the public. This information is provided and maintained by the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of Canada. Help support CCFC by using this application and adding Bathroom locations.


----------

